# new member in philly



## GretaGabbro (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi all!  Just joined up thanks to my dad (also a member here)    I've been out of practice for a few years, so I'm hoping to get inspired and perhaps find a dojo.

Cheers,
GG


----------



## Kacey (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Who's your dad?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2007)

welcome to the forum.
i hope your being here is a start of your returning to the dojo


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.  I hope you find the inspiration you are looking for and get back into training.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting and by the way who is your father


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello GG, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## mjd (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Drac (Jun 17, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Now *WHO *is your Dad??????


----------



## Hawke (Jun 17, 2007)

Greetings GG!

Welcome to MT.

hehehe..ya...who's your daddy???! ROFL

Cheers


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 17, 2007)

Greetings,
    Genos or Pats?  I need to know the important stuff hehe.  I lived in PA for a year and went to Philly a lot.  It was my favorite place I ever visited.  Tough, blue collar, and proud of their city.  Wish I could go right now


----------



## seasoned (Jun 18, 2007)

GretaGabbro said:


> Hi all! Just joined up thanks to my dad (also a member here)  I've been out of practice for a few years, so I'm hoping to get inspired and perhaps find a dojo.
> 
> Cheers,
> GG


Welcome aboard GG, love D


----------



## MJS (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome!:ultracool

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Jun 18, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 20, 2007)

:asian: Welcome to MT!

Where's Muary? We need to find out who the baby's daddy is


----------



## GretaGabbro (Jul 6, 2007)

my dad is "seasoned"

(sorry for the long wait between posts -- I just started a new job so life has been crazy!)


----------



## GretaGabbro (Jul 6, 2007)

Joe Divola said:


> Greetings,
> Genos or Pats?  I need to know the important stuff hehe.  I lived in PA for a year and went to Philly a lot.  It was my favorite place I ever visited.  Tough, blue collar, and proud of their city.  Wish I could go right now



Haven't gone to either, but I live within only a few blocks!  So far, not a cheesesteak yet.  I've been too busy sampling quesadillas...

I like philly too, for similar reasons - it's easy to feel at home here quickly.


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome, What arts are you interested in ?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome. Where'd you get the Praying Mantis avator?


----------



## Boomer (Jul 7, 2007)

hiya.  Make sure you hit up Renzo's Philly dojo.  Good matwork there


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Good luck with your searching.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 9, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## GretaGabbro (Jul 9, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> Welcome. Where'd you get the Praying Mantis avator?




I don't remember, exactly -- a website of macro-focus insect images.  It may be BugDreams, Rick Leider's site (if not, he has similar images!)


----------



## GretaGabbro (Jul 9, 2007)

Tswolfman said:


> Welcome, What arts are you interested in ?



Goju ryu and other Okinawan styles, but perhaps would like to branch out to Aikido.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------

